# Nitro pdf error when opening Excel or Excel spreadsheet



## stpdallas (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a user that receives the following error when opening excel or a spreadsheet in excel, and when she clicks ok, it proceeds to open ok. She's running xp sp3 with MS Office 2007:error reas as follows:

"excel cannot open the file '~$nitropdf.xlam' because the file format or the extension is not valid. verify that the file has not been corrupted and that the file extension matches the format of the file."


----------

